# Learning SQL:Should i join Oracle Database 10G from NIIT?



## SahilAr (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone,i want to learn SQL,should i join NIIT to learn Oracle Database 10g course?I know that Oracle 11g is available now..but at some website it was mentioned that i need to have Oracle 10g Experience to begin Oracle 11g.
Please advice me,should i learn 10g or 11g?
Are there any Prerequisites for Pursuing Oracle 11g Course?
Should i pursue Oracle 10g/11g program from NIIT or any other institute?
I currently have 0 Experience with SQL/Database.


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 30, 2012)

Get started with 10g, learn the basics. You'll need loads of real world practice before you can use the new features included in 11g which aren't present in 10g. (Except for few).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2012)

You could learn it yourself online. PostgreSQL, MySQL and Oracle have amazing documentations that you can follow for a step by step introduction to the respective databases. I learnt PostgreSQL 9.1 online in 1 week.


----------



## puli44 (Mar 30, 2012)

use lynda tutorial videos it will be easy n effective n free ..


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 30, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> Get started with 10g, learn the basics. You'll need loads of real world practice before you can use the new features included in 11g which aren't present in 10g. (Except for few).



Thanks for the Reply mate,that means i should join Oracle 10g course from NIIT na?



MetalheadGautham said:


> You could learn it yourself online. PostgreSQL, MySQL and Oracle have amazing documentations that you can follow for a step by step introduction to the respective databases. I learnt PostgreSQL 9.1 online in 1 week.



I know there are "Many" Online/Computer Based Tutorials but i am kindda "Bigdela Bachha" whenever i open the laptop,there comes only one thing in my mind:Just Exploring the Tech.So that's why i want to join the Instructor Led Course,please suggest me if NIIT is any good or any other Institution and also should i start with Oracle 10g or 11g?



puli44 said:


> use lynda tutorial videos it will be easy n effective n free ..


Again,i don't want these tutorials i know there are many online training Tutorials available for Database Training!But still i want a Instructor Led Training Course


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2012)

Introduction to Databases


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

First get the basics by studying from online tutorials and books.And get the basic knowledge of SQL.
I can recommend you a book also if you want.
You don't need to spend such a huge amount to learn that.


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 31, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> First get the basics by studying from online tutorials and books.And get the basic knowledge of SQL.
> I can recommend you a book also if you want.
> You don't need to spend such a huge amount to learn that.


Thanks for the suggestion mate,now i have really changed my mind a lot,you people are actually dedicated towards helping the Noobs and i am one of them(Noob).Thanks a lot everyone for helping me,now i will learn Oracle Database myself


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2012)

Get the following book. Its has a fantastic approach and is extremely fun to learn.

*Head First SQL*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

^Does it also covers PL/SQL ?

A comment on FK says it _just_ contains _too basic_ things to learn. What do you say about that?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 1, 2012)

There is a book from a writer Korth, it is very good


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Does it also covers PL/SQL ?
> 
> A comment on FK says it _just_ contains _too basic_ things to learn. What do you about that?



There is nothing called "too basic" unless you are already an very much familiar, in which case you're asking a wrong question in the first place. You only need to learn basics. After you get a certain level of skillset, only then you go for further things. It's a good book but I liked "Learning SQL" more. But Head First series always add a fun element to learning which no other series can do.

And no I don't think it covers "PL/SQL" and nor does "Learning SQL" does in that regard. PL/SQL is overrated in my opinion anyway unless you are really serious in building a career in databases, rather than just adding it to your existing skillset.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> There is nothing called "too basic" unless you are already an very much familiar, in which case you're asking a wrong question in the first place. You only need to learn basics. After you get a certain level of skillset, only then you go for further things. It's a good book but I liked "Learning SQL" more. But Head First series always add a fun element to learning which no other series can do.
> 
> And no I don't think it covers "PL/SQL" and nor does "Learning SQL" does in that regard. PL/SQL is overrated in my opinion anyway unless you are really serious in building a career in databases, rather than just adding it to your existing skillset.



Yup absolutely correct. Yes, it doesn't cover pl/sql.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> There is nothing called "too basic" unless you are already an very much familiar, in which case you're asking a wrong question in the first place. You only need to learn basics. After you get a certain level of skillset, only then you go for further things. It's a good book but I liked "Learning SQL" more. But Head First series always add a fun element to learning which no other series can do.
> 
> And no I don't think it covers "PL/SQL" and nor does "Learning SQL" does in that regard. PL/SQL is overrated in my opinion anyway unless you are really serious in building a career in databases, rather than just adding it to your existing skillset.



Well my basics are pretty clear, just wanted to brush up all, along with some advanced knowledge. And yeah, I'd prefer career in database over soft dev anyday. Any good reference book which explains from scratch?

And if the book contains PL/SQL, then even better.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2012)

^^ Head first sql explains from scratch and isn't boring one bit. You'll definitely appreciate it mate.

For pl/sql- try the following:

*SQL, PL/SQL The Programming Language Of Oracle *

Read this for pl/sql only after completing head first sql.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

^You read that PL/SQL book ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2012)

^^ I have it but haven't started pl/sql stuff yet. Honestly mate. 

Give it a look at a bookstore nearby. Its quite popular and gives a good insight into pl/sql.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok thanks i'll check up.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

w3schools.com 
Best for beginners.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^^
Even I agree on that


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

i have learnt a lot from there.Very precise and neat for starters and even for pro level refrence.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 2, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Thanks for the Reply mate,that means i should join Oracle 10g course from NIIT na?



Yeah, if you wish. Some people can learn by themselves, some require help. If you feel you need help from a tutor, go ahead.



dashing.sujay said:


> And if the book contains PL/SQL, then even better.




Amazon.com: Oracle PL/SQL by Example (4th Edition) (9780137144228): Benjamin Rosenzweig, Elena Silvestrova Rakhimov: Books

pretty good. Use it to brush up my skills.

(I'm a PL/SQL developer since the past 4 years).




Sujeet said:


> w3schools.com
> Best for beginners.



*w3fools.com/


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks  but its too costly


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Search for it in an Indian bookstore like Flipkart.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> *w3fools.com/


LOL .....w3fools.com is made by bunch of idiots.
Its been a subject of debate for quite a long time and most of the mistakes which they have pointed is already fixed by w3schools.com.
Those jerks were unable to do anything productive so they did something foolish and the same reflects in their name.

More importantly almost all the errors that were pinpointed by those morons are non-critical and are for *HTML/CSS/Javascript and not for SQL*.
*
Please dont post misleading links.*
w3schools.com is highly recommended and reputed site and many professional web devs recommend it personally .
I myself have learnt SQL/CSS/HTML from it and i am able to implement every piece of info from that site(w3schools.com) into my projects.

Since you have started it now i must finish it:
Jus quoting few notes from w3fool.com


> www.w3schools.com/JS/js_obj_array.asp.
> 
> It lists new Array() as the way to create an array. The problem is that this is the old, slower way. The new way, [] is shorter and it makes you look cool.


Just check out the reasoning of these w3fool guys.




> # www.w3schools.com/html/html_colors.asp, www.w3schools.com/html/html_colornames.asp, www.w3schools.com/html/html_colorvalues.asp
> 
> This is all CSS stuff. It should not be listed in the HTML section. Additionally, the Color Names page lies: not all browsers support the 130 SVG colors.



No explanation needed.They have even resorted to do the honourable job of pointing the proper section for contents even when w3schools.com has clearly mentioned that the any offtopic refrences is for directional purposes and has been explained in their respective sections.

the whole damn page is filled wit trash like that.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ You don't want to improve, fine by me. Just pointed out the link. 

Ciao.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

its Not about improvement but about bunch of crap that lying on web that is quite misleading.
w3schools.com is an highly resourceful and informative site and w3fools.com sole purpose was to disregard it which they never manged to achieve.No need for further arguments.Period.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2012)

W3Schools is not the "best for beginners" in any form or language. There are far better sites for learning those technologies than W3Schools. Stop taking this thread off-topic.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

^will you name a few...just for the record?
Hey your VM and PM both are inactive so dont blame me for posting this here and going offtopic.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks  but its too costly



Available on Flipkart for Rs 550.

Flipkart.com: Oracle PL/SQL by Example 4/e   8131728978: Book: Benjamin Rosenzweig (9788131728970)


(I realize, I should have done that at the first instance, my bad).


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 3, 2012)

@All,this thread was about whether i should join NIIT for Oracle Database course or not,since i got the responses and had my confusion solved,i request Moderators to close the thread now because it is leading to Arguments and is also going offtopic: PL/SQL book,W3C schools etc????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> Available on Flipkart for Rs 550.
> 
> Flipkart.com: Oracle PL/SQL by Example 4/e * 8131728978: Book: Benjamin Rosenzweig (9788131728970)
> 
> ...



Thanks I found that eventually. And its my bad actually that I didn't searched.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^will you name a few...just for the record?
> Hey your VM and PM both are inactive so dont blame me for posting this here and going offtopic.


HTML5 -> Dive into HTML5.
Database -> DB-Class which I linked earlier. Covers lot more than just SQL. Video lectures though. Teach yourself SQL is available online as well, though haven't needed it.

Seek and you shall find. Nothing against W3Schools or any such tutorial but they're way too short to build concepts and secondly it's never a good idea to call anything "best" unless you have reasonably explored many, many alternatives. You are free to call them 'good' as per your experience though. 

Thread closed as per OP request.


----------

